# Your personal Top Ten - must haves!



## alterwisser (Apr 2, 2015)

First: Sorry for some seemingly random threads I have started here ... new and learning. 

The more I read ... and I am reading quite a few of the older posts ... I keep seeing the same names. So I was wondering what your personal *"Top Ten Brands"* are ... the "*Must haves"* for a collection ... style blade doesn't matter, just Brand or Maker.

I started out fairly simple myself, getting a bit more into it now. I'd say my best (not sure if must haves) right now are Takeda, Fujiwara, Watanabe and Masakage ... not Ten. Yet (picture my wife screaming LOL)


----------



## Timthebeaver (Apr 2, 2015)

There can be significant variation between knives, even from a single maker in my experience.

My favourite knives have come from from Yoshikane, Shigeki Tanaka, Mizuno Tanrenjo and Joseph Rodgers (ODC)


----------



## MrOli (Apr 2, 2015)

I suppose if you get serious about your collection you will look at Shigefusa, Takeda, Heiji, Yoshikane and T Fujiwara at some point. The first 2 required a bit of work to do it for me. Yoshikanes have the perfect weight for me and my T Fujiwaras consistently remain some of my very best cutters whatever knives I add to my collection.

Other brands I like are Masakage, Kurosaki, Shibata and Murata. The Takefu guys make great knives with real attention to details at a very decent price while Muratas are total bargains given the performance. 

While we are on about bargains do check Wakui, it looks like this guy has got a lot right with his blades...good grind, high tip, nice flat spot at the heel. This is a big workhorse of a knife but some though went into it.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 2, 2015)

If the goal is to understand what's going on around here these are a good start. Not all my favorites but good references that are often used to compare other knives. Ten Japanese and Ten American in no order. Both lists should really be longer and some are not easy to come by. Knives can vary greatly even when made by the same person. So trying a single example of someone's work can only serve as an introduction. 

Mizuno, Watanabe, Shigefusa, Masamoto, Kato, Takeda, Tanaka, Heiji, Hide, Konosuke, etc.

Marko, Mario, Martell, Rader, Harner, Devin, Ealy, Ngyun, HHH, Carter, etc.


----------



## MrOli (Apr 2, 2015)

lus1:



Chuckles said:


> Knives can vary greatly even when made by the same person. So trying a single example of someone's work can only serve as an introduction.


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 2, 2015)

I am surprised how often Will catcheside is overlooked , also I will have Bill Burke on my list before any other N. American maker


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd add Andy Billipp to this, and though I haven't had much experience with his knives, I have a suspicion that Cris Anderson has(or is) earned himself some street cred


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 2, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> If the goal is to understand what's going on around here these are a good start. Not all my favorites but good references that are often used to compare other knives. Ten Japanese and Ten American in no order. Both lists should really be longer and some are not easy to come by. Knives can vary greatly even when made by the same person. So trying a single example of someone's work can only serve as an introduction.
> 
> Mizuno, Watanabe, Shigefusa, Masamoto, Kato, Takeda, Tanaka, Heiji, Hide, Konosuke, etc.
> 
> Marko, Mario, Martell, Rader, Harner, Devin, Ealy, Ngyun, HHH, Carter, etc.




I feel ya ... I just wanted to focus on Makers, but maybe I should've added Type to that. I realize that someone who makes a kickass Gyuto doesn't necessarily make the best Parer. Ferrari doesn't necessarily offer the most useful family cars either 

Shig, Kono, Kato, Harner (Parer), Shibata and Saji Takeshi are on my short list. But I either need to win the lottery or face the risk of divorce if I want to add those this year :fanning:


----------



## MrOli (Apr 2, 2015)

Some of the knives on your shortlist are worth the divorce...and they don't nag incessantly or leave themselves in the sink...:angel2:


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 2, 2015)

MrOli said:


> Some of the knives on your shortlist are worth the divorce...and they don't nag incessantly or leave themselves in the sink...:angel2:



She can claim half the knife ...


----------



## MrOli (Apr 2, 2015)

She can have the handles...


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 2, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> She can claim half the knife ...



She doesn't care about the knives ... LOL 

Actually my mom just told me that she wants to buy a knife for me as a present. I am currently at the folks' place for Easter! I am giddy ... LOL. I have four packages with knives waiting for me back home and now I most likely will ad a nice Saji Takeshi to the list. They are a bit cheaper here in Germany for whatever reason. Only have the VG-10 version though, that's the only downside ... but it's a stunning looking knife and quite unique with the bone handle, brass and quite heavy as well.


----------



## drawman623 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hattori
Hinoura (T)
Shigefusa
Fujiwara (T)
Watanabe
Takeda
Hiromoto
Billipp
Nguyen
Kartmazov

I agree strongly with others in saying there is variation within each maker's work to meet, exceed or disappoint based upon the user's needs and desires. The same maker may build a similar knife offering different steel options. Some favor extreme out of box sharpness and I've been told other elite makers will send a knife without a finished edge. My point is that any top ten list will be subjective.

Buyers such as me will rate knives based upon aesthetics and yes the opinions of others...while different users are masters of knife skill and have an entirely different set of expectations. Know yourself and enjoy the journey of developing your own top ten.

Note to all...my list is not an ordinal ranking of preference. It IS a list of 10 masters whose work I have experienced in one way or another and been left deeply impressed.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2015)

J-knives (no particular order):
Heiji, Shigefusa, Watanabe, Kochi, Tanaka, Takeda, Kato

Others:
Leder, Ingoglia, Catcheside, Martell, Tsourkan

Sorry, an even dozen...


----------



## XooMG (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't think I can play this game, but I believe everyone should get acquainted with knives that help them zero in on their preferences. Thick/thin, tall/short, curvy/flat, long/short, carbon/stainless, etc. I think most people (but not all) will drift a bit as they find what "sings" to them, and then they can find a suitable maker.

Unfortunately not everyone wants to go through that process (I didn't), but it helps a lot.

I've seen some nice knives and some really nice ones, but none that I would unreservedly recommend. Most of the makers mentioned here are fine, but "must-haves"?


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 2, 2015)

MrOli said:


> Some of the knives on your shortlist are worth the divorce...and they don't nag incessantly or leave themselves in the sink...:angel2:





Lizzardborn said:


> She can claim half the knife ...



Don't remind me....<sigh>


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Apr 2, 2015)

The whole line of Gesshin Heiji.


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 2, 2015)

In no paticular order 

Kato, shigefusa, konosuke, mizuno, masamoto, misono, takeda, watanabe, heiji and tanaka...
Then the N American makers I always think my favorite is the one I'm currently using at the moment.


----------



## MrOli (Apr 2, 2015)

I can see a few mentions of Tanaka, a maker I have completely overlooked. Which series are the ones you would go for?


----------



## Anton (Apr 2, 2015)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 2, 2015)

I really need to check out a Heiji someone, but I'll second the nod on Kochi!

And I'll throw in a Sakura along with Kurosaki as well


----------



## Anton (Apr 2, 2015)

A must have 

Shigefusa yo 240 kasumi with a larger handle over it's current make up 

A must "keep", for now

A special Carter, my Rader set and my Misono 240 dragon with custom handle


Just how I see it


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 2, 2015)

MrOli said:


> I can see a few mentions of Tanaka, a maker I have completely overlooked. Which series are the ones you would go for?



I have the R2 wa-gyuto and I love it.


----------



## augerpro (Apr 2, 2015)

Shigefusa, Tanaka, Kochi. And Itinomonn for various specialty/utility knives at a good price. Ginga if you like lasers.


----------



## orange (Apr 2, 2015)

no significance in order
1. shig kitaeji 330 yanagi
2. shig kitaeji 300 yanagi
3. shig kitaeji 240 gyuto
4. shig kitaeji 210 mioroshi
5. kato 240 damascus gyuto
6. kato 240 kikuryu gyuto
7. kato 330 damascus yanagi
8. kato 330 kikuryu yanagi
9. kato 300 damascus yanagi
10. kato 300 kikuryu yanagi


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 2, 2015)

I am not so good at spelling. Sorry Don!

I have also never used a full sized gyuto by Catchside, Burke, Billipp, or Anderson. If anybody wants to do a temporary swap drop me a line!

The Tanaka ironwood series is very good. I haven't used a gyuto but have used a santoku and a petty and they were both fantastic knives.


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 3, 2015)

Top ten must haves?

The next ten knives I buy


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just skimmed most of the lists, but the one name that I did not see was Blood Root Blades. Have not tried them yet, but some very attractive knives. Was Haburn mentioned? Gesshin was, but I don't think the Kagekiyo line.

Currently using Catchside, HHH, Gesshin Kagekiyo, Haburn, DT ITK, the Eamon Burke/Catchside (I think that was the pairing) collaboration finished by Bill Burke, among others


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 3, 2015)

Mute-on said:


> Top ten must haves?
> 
> The next ten knives I buy



That's the spirit!!


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 3, 2015)

Bloodroot blades would be at the top of my list! those guys are killing it. 
Them and marko, that is all I want right now  
If I had infinite money and patience I would have my entire kit made by these guys. 
Yes to kochi , but stainless clad... I can't stand iron


----------



## KO88 (Dec 27, 2020)

So how different is “top” ten now  
Takeda, Heiji in almost every list. Will Jiro/Mazaki etc. make it to the list now?


my dozen +1 (with no order)
Toyama, Shig, Evan, Kato, ikeda, BloodrootB, EM, Dalman, Isasmedjan, Xerxes, Mert, Bryan HF...


----------



## RevJoe (Dec 27, 2020)

KO88 said:


> So how different is “top” ten now
> Takeda, Heiji in almost every list. Will Jiro/Mazaki etc. make it to the list now?
> 
> 
> ...



I am digging some of the Mazaki stuff I am seeing. He would be on my list, Along with Yoshikane, and Wakui. I am, still exploring a lot of these others if I was made of money Ashi would be on there.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 28, 2020)

Hmmmm ... interesting question. As a home cook I expect my top ten would substantially differ from those who work in a kitchen for a living. My current favourites are Catcheside, Kramer (Zwilling version), Kurosaki, Takeda, Kamon, Carter, Bloodroot, TF, Tansu and Newham. Ask me in a month and the list will probably change a bit. Some are on the list not because they’re tops in their class but because I’ve used them a lot and am used to them. I’ve deliberately left a number of makers off my list. Generally they all come in with a cost that takes them out of the daily user category and puts them into the ”collectible” category and that would be a different list for me.


----------



## RevJoe (Dec 28, 2020)

I have been curios about catchside.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 28, 2020)

To me Catcheside produces some of the most interesting knives in my kit. Off the top they cut with my Takeda’s yet have a weight and balance of a much more substantial knife. They sharpen easily and hold an edge well. They take a beautiful patina (to me) yet are slow to tarnish. Make a point of adding a Catcheside to your kit. If you don’t like it, put it up for sale on BST ... it will give me a chance to add another to my kit.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 28, 2020)

HSC
Kippington
Yoshikane
Heiji


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 28, 2020)

Kamon.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 28, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> Kamon.



I think he pays you off


----------



## mack (Dec 28, 2020)

Uwe Mattern, Kamon, Simon Herde, Xerxes, Dalman, Sturmschwalbe, Kippington, Shigefusa, Herder. Ups, only 9. So let's put Dick on the list, because of the simply amazing dick micro 

Mack.


----------

